# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  تهانينا وكل عام وانتم بخير

## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل عام وجميع الصفوة بخير 
كل عام وكل اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين بخير 
كل  عام والزعيم فى العلالى بطلا متوجا


ربنا يحقق اللى فى مراد كل منكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*وانت وجميع الصفوة بالف خير ياااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كل عام ومريخنا في العلالي كل عام وعموم أهل السودان بخير
                        	*

----------

